# Which Grand Seiko should I keep



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi guys.

I am a new comer here as I am not very good with technology and am only getting to grips with a computer now ha ha. Well I have a bit of a dilemma in that I have to get rid of one of my grand Seikos but I am not sure what one. I love them both so I am really looking for peoples opinions.

Both are like Brand new not a single mark on them one is the SGBX061 and the other is the SGBX063, the 63 has a GS leather strap as well as a bracelet. your opinions are greatly appreciated guys

http://

http://


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome lovely watches the second one is just like the Seiko SARB one of the members on here has. I'd keep that one :smile:


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you. I took them both in as pm for my Rolex and always wanted one , never thought it would be this hard to choose


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

I'd keep the second one as it is on a bracelet and it's easy to put any leather strap on it. If you ever wanted the first one on a bracelet it would be much harder to as you'd have to get an aftermarket one which would fit or a genuine grand seiko one. Both are nice either way!


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

i have a genuine bracelet for the champagne dial also so both have a bracelet and the genuine crock is what i am using it with for the moment


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Both are very nice but I'd keep the black dialled one as it's an easier dial to read with the contrast between hands and dial. Also because it's on a bracelet. Nothing wrong with the first one though. Nice dilemma. Enjoy whichever you keep.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

They are lovely. I'd keep both if I could!


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Think I'd keep the 061 if I had to choose though, colour to that dial is really something, looks proper classy


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

the black 061 is slightly easier to read but that champagne dial oohh here it is on its bracelet

http://

from the web

http://


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes. That is all.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep the champagne dial


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Keep the one that makes your heart sing. If that's both, keep both.


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

cheers chaps , badgers dad if only I could, I value peoples opinion and I think I will side with the majority.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep champagne !!!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd keep the silver dial, but only on the expectation that you'd offer up for sale the other one on here! :smile:


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

Ha ha yes it will be up for sale very soon , not sure what the for sale rules are on here I will have to check but if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! Love them both but the champagne dial is just stunning!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

With the champagne dial on a bracelet that is the one I would go for. Both high accuracy quartz rated at +/- 10 seconds a year but at 37mm they would both be on the small side for my taste.

As far as the sales section, you need to have 50 posts and I believe the same applies to the pm facility so you will need to be active on the forum for a while before you could sell one here.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hulahoop said:


> Thank you. I took them both in as pm for my Rolex and always wanted one , never thought it would be this hard to choose


What Rolex did you trade?

Don't forget to post these on the owners club section. A friend of mine has just imported a new 063 - worked out at just over £1300 with VAT and although some may question how you could spend so much on a quartz it is a great watch for the money - espacially with the long service intervals!


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Deffo the champagne one for me.


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

Their £2000 if you buy them from the UK thats if you can get hold of one, when I get my post count up I will put it up in the members area, its usually £1300 without vat as i bought mine from japan for a little over £1200


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

UK prices are high for the GS range which is why I would not buy here. Far cheaper to import from Japan or USA but you do not have the chance to try them on before buying but there are only a couple of UK sellers anyway so would probably end up mail order even here.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Hulahoop said:


> Thank you. I took them both in as pm for my Rolex and always wanted one , never thought it would be this hard to choose





Hulahoop said:


> Their £2000 if you buy them from the UK thats if you can get hold of one, when I get my post count up I will put it up in the members area, its usually £1300 without vat as i bought mine from japan for a little over £1200


So which is it? You took them in PA or bought them from Japan?

It was thumpingly obvious when you first posted that your intention was to sell a watch. You've racked up 44 posts since Saturday, presumably to unlock the sales area. I think if you can't get a simple story straight you might find your potential market place drying up. I for one would take a lot of reassuring.

it could be that I've misinterpreted your contradiction of your own story, in which case I apologise.


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

what are you on about? I have 4 grand Seikos just taken two in as PX bought two in Japan one spring drive and the other a diver . so your the kind of person this forum attracts, got nothing positive or or nice to say so would rather call a complete stranger a lier? Nice , you can clearly see from the picture this watch was purchased Neither from the UK or Japan, perhaps you should do your due diligence before slating a stranger

Thats right Rich I completely agree with you, I for one though would never buy a watch before I see or try it on but a lot of people do.

http://


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Hulahoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I took them both in as pm for my Rolex and always wanted one , never thought it would be this hard to choose
> ...


I'm with you! And ditto apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

apology accepted


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hulahoop said:


> what are you on about? I have 4 grand Seikos just taken two in as PX bought two in Japan one spring drive and the other a diver . so your the kind of person this forum attracts, got nothing positive or or nice to say so would rather call a complete stranger a lier? Nice , you can clearly see from the picture this watch was purchased Neither from the UK or Japan, perhaps you should do your due diligence before slating a stranger
> 
> Thats right Rich I completely agree with you, I for one though would never buy a watch before I see or try it on but a lot of people do.
> 
> http://


If you just follow the posts it is easy to see why the question was asked. Thios entire thread has been about the 061 and 063 which you said were traded against your Rolex. When I posted about the cost to import, you replied that the UK price was £2k (which it is for both of these quartz models) and then went on to say that you bought yours from Japan for £1200. At no time were any other GS mentioned and so there did appear to be a contradiction in your posts.

Have to say that my eyesight is not good enough to see where that one came from - maybe Germany?

What diver did you buy> I thought they only made them in spring drive or the new quartz but both costing more than £1200.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

wow! You are a lucky fella mate. I would love to have one GS in my collection...one day!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

richy176 said:


> Hulahoop said:
> 
> 
> > what are you on about? I have 4 grand Seikos just taken two in as PX bought two in Japan one spring drive and the other a diver . so your the kind of person this forum attracts, got nothing positive or or nice to say so would rather call a complete stranger a lier? Nice , you can clearly see from the picture this watch was purchased Neither from the UK or Japan, perhaps you should do your due diligence before slating a stranger
> ...


Quite. You can get as stroppy and as personal as you like; it was a reasonable question.

If someone turns up here and in their first post starts to push a high value watch for sale then I think you'd agree that it is reasonable to be sure that everything is as it seems - as you say, due diligence.

Anyway, I said in my last post that if I was wrong I apologised.

As to your other GS, I'd love to see some photos. We don't get as many GS on here as I'd like. Was it the spring drive or the diver you picked up from Japan?


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

The champagne dial I like best.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't like very much Grand Seiko's classic style (not that this is relevant), however i would keep the first one, the one with cream dial. It is - to me - more representative of Grand Seiko aesthetic cues.


----------

